# Volcom jacket sizing?



## eat_n_it (Dec 21, 2009)

i think that would be too baggy... i tried on some volcoms, didnt like the fit at all... I'm 5'7" 175 athletic build... I wear a medium and it fit great... i'm sure a large would be a much better fit... XL just sounds tooo big, but if u like ganster baggy then go for it


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

thabks I think im gonna order a large 686 jacket I think it will fit me better


----------

